# Innaugural Mini Dirt Oval Nationals



## bumps and jumps (Mar 10, 2004)

Bumps and Jumps is proud to present the First Ever Mini Dirt Oval Mini Nationals
The wait is over - signups are posted
We have some great sponsors lined up for this event.
I am very excited to for this race and can't wait until it gets here.
Provided I am not still sick from lack of sleep from the freeze don't be surprised to see me with radio in hand for this one
http://www.bumpsandjumpsrc.com/mini%20oval%2009/mini%20nats%2009.htm
Ask any and all questions


----------



## TBRC1 (Jul 28, 2006)

Hey Chris good to hear.......................BTW I have a thread on here about the race as well. Just trying to get the word out and make this a GREAT event :woohoo::woohoo:


----------



## one18thscalerac (Sep 24, 2006)

could i get a street address for this track thanks


----------



## TBRC1 (Jul 28, 2006)

B&J adress 643 Old York Road Etters PA 17319


----------



## mannnn (Nov 8, 2006)

wat r the rules for stock late model at this race tks


----------



## TBRC1 (Jul 28, 2006)

Kevin check the tracks web site for mini late model rules. Go to the rules section and there they are. Basically what you saw on my car and 1500's can be used.


----------



## one18thscalerac (Sep 24, 2006)

thanks hoping to make it over from michigan


----------



## one18thscalerac (Sep 24, 2006)

also whats the hot tire for 1/18th sliders


----------



## TBRC1 (Jul 28, 2006)

From what I have seen and been told stock tires either the ones that come on the car or the street meats. Either with the trinity inserts, I have heard they are a bit stiffer than stock.


----------

